# New member introductions, thanks for having me!



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Long time reader and finally made the jump and registered. First off thanks to everyone for sharing all your ideas, tutorials, and helpful tips to make Halloween what it is. I can just feel the love.

I live in Poulsbo WA. and started yard haunting 3 years ago. Our first year was no focus on set design, just store bought items. Last year and this year I have created 150 feet of fencing, 15 columns for the fencing, a dozen tombstones, FCG, 8x8 mausoluem for the FCG, pine coffin out of 1x3, and several other items I can't seem to remember.

We get about 500 TOTs every year so last year I started a food drive, "Food for Fright" to help our local food bank stock up before the holiday season. We gathered over 300 LBS our first year just by word of mouth. This year our goal is 1000. In addition we have implemented a "Vote for your favorite yard haunt" competition as a way to get parents of TOTs involved. We usually have 12 homes that go all out this time of year and will have them highlighted on a print out of our neighborhood plot plan. Should be fun.

Thanks for having me on board, and I look forward to sharing some of my ideas and tutorials (1x3 full size 6 ft coffin for under $45, actually building it this weekend so I will take lots of pics) as well as picking all of your brains.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, glad to have you here. Feel free to contribute and make yourself right at home.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard. get it.. a board... forum board... anyway... welcome!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard.
Poulsbo, Thats not too far from me.
Im thinking of doing the food drive type model this year as well thru our local PTA to get more TOT's and help those in need


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jon. We have some other Wa. haunters on here as well. Sounds like your all set for a rip roaring holiday. Jump on in and start postings, we're glad to have you here.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Smelly-Skelly!!!! 500 TOTs - Man, thatsa lot of TOTs!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Smelly-Skelly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

krough said:


> Welcome aboard.
> Poulsbo, Thats not too far from me.
> Im thinking of doing the food drive type model this year as well thru our local PTA to get more TOT's and help those in need


Where are you at? I couldn't believe the turnout for the food drive. I just made some flyers and walked door to door for last year. Parents of TOTs that did not know said they would be bring items the next year. I even put the needs list from "Fishline" on the flyer so everyone knew what they needed.

We used one of those Costco vendor tents at the entrance for our neighbor along with boxes from Costco to pack everything in. Worked great.

Make sure to warn your foodbank. I called ours last week with the warning.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wecome Smelly-Skelly!! 
Glad to have you, nice to see another west coaster!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Welcome to the forum Smelly-Skelly!!!! 500 TOTs - Man, thatsa lot of TOTs!


We are one of a few handful of established neighborhoods (about 120 homes) that has paved streets, street lights etc, in a small area. Poulsbo is a rather rural area so they drop them off by the bus load at the front gates.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Almost missed the welcome.
Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to ze club! :jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Smelly-love having my brain picked. I prefer it be picked daily, but it only gets picked about once a week any more. Glad to have you here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome is a shower so much to ask?


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome glad to have you here with us!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------

